# Here my new video about shooting drills using my Glock 26



## Shootinbil (Mar 7, 2013)

Tactical drills for practicing practical or defensive pistol shooting. Includes shoot and move drills and single handed drills. 
Tactical Shooting Drills - YouTube


----------

